# [article] - discharge screen printing step by step



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Here's an article I just found that gives a nice step by step of how discharge printing is done (with pictures).

Discharge Printing Step by Step


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Great article. I have that amg saved for my employees to reference. Actually save all impressions mags as the info is great.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Great minds thinkin' alike here, I just read this article just before you posted it.  

Keep the info coming!


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

Wow, great artitle!


----------



## drakesis (Apr 3, 2007)

The link doesn't work???


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Yep, "404 error! the page you requested cannot be found"


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Its an old post and article. Might check out Impressions Magazine Online - Imprinted Sportswear Products - Decorated Apparel Industry Resource to see about getting a back print


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

drakesis said:


> The link doesn't work???


Well it was posted in February...

You can still read the article here:
Discharge Printing Step by Step


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Solmu said:


> Well it was posted in February...
> 
> You can still read the article here:
> Discharge Printing Step by Step


Thanks also. I'm forwarding it to my screen printer.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Also, this article was written to accompany the above photo essay:
Discharge Inks Ignite Hot Sales

Adds some more general information. It's all pretty basic stuff though.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Solmu said:


> Also, this article was written to accompany the above photo essay:
> Discharge Inks Ignite Hot Sales
> 
> Adds some more general information. It's all pretty basic stuff though.


Thanks again. That was a great intro to the step by step procedure; very good info for me also.


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

Error 404
but Ifound this one
Discharge Printing Step by Step | Retail Trade > Apparel and Accessory Stores from AllBusiness.com


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

jgabby said:


> Error 404


So Will said; I posted an updated link further down the thread.



jgabby said:


> but Ifound this one


I think I prefer the one that isn't 70% advertising and split over four pages for a 400 word article  But at least it's available in a few places.


----------



## bok (Mar 17, 2007)

I tried discharge my self, but I'm not satisfied with white ink, it's not withe enough, but soft hand is great.
Any tips?


----------



## locamode (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm thinking of trying to tint my discharge paste with dye. Has anyone out there tried it?

I know industrial shops do it but I'm going to try to DIY.

I have a ton of experience with discharge printing & dyeing but have never tried to combine the two.


----------

